#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-20
<bijou> `re
<bijou> e careva on?
<bijou> `re
<softim_> Salut tuturor
<DudeRo> salut
<DudeRo> ce as puea folosii inloc de active sybc
<DudeRo> ?
<stas> fdd: ba, sambata marius o mai putut sta numai o ora
<stas> si l-am dus sa manance
<stas> sorry
<stas> da nu era vreme de iesit
<fdd> stas: no problem, mi-am dat seama ca nu o mai avut vreme, si se facuse tarziu.
<stas> fdd: mno oky
<fdd> am vazut ca l-ai dus la indieni. : ).
<fdd> fain.
<stas> da si nu i-o placut
<stas> ma rog
<fdd> heh.
<stas> plm cum sa fii ateist si la political views sa scrii Partidul Democrat
<stas> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-21
<amsg-> hello !
<amsg> Tavi say Hi ! :)
<Tavi> Hi ! :)
<amsg> =)
<amsg> V3n3RiX
 * V3n3RiX buna team
<fddfoo> http://chandra.si.edu/blog/node/249/.
<alinrus> fddfoo: azi revedem contact? :))
<fddfoo> challenge accepted.
<alinrus> Sase talhari au prins în pădure o călugăriţă şi au violat-o .
<alinrus> Aceasta, dupa ce scapa din mainile lor, mergand spre manastire, işi face cruce:
<alinrus> - Mulţumesc Doamne! Si fără de păcat, şi pe săturate!
<fddfoo> clar. : ).
<bleah> :)))
<alinrus> si pana una alta http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1944833
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-22
 * V3n3RiX is away: I'm busy
<stas> planet-ul a fost updatat http://planet.ubuntu.ro/
<fdd> ce flame prin planet. : ).
<fdd> heh.
<stas> true
<mariusv> da de ce agregati si siteurile in en
<mariusv> ?
<mariusv> :)
<fdd> da cine are in en?
<fdd> numa jani, vad.
<mariusv> si stas
<mariusv> =))
<fdd> a, si stas are ceva.
<fdd> apai no.
<fdd> las ca nu strica.
<fdd> : ).
<stas> of
<stas> apai nu scriu in 2 limbi
<stas> :)
<fdd> cine stie cum o fi ramas tag-urile alea.
<mariusv> :))
<stas> la mine tagu de planet e ubuntu :))
<mariusv> stas: da ba link
<mariusv> :)
<fdd> spre exemplu, la softwareliber erau dintotdeauna si in engleza.
<fdd> haha.
<mariusv> la ce ti-am zis in prv
<fdd> no, pai de-aia. : ).
<mariusv> mno in 2 zile tre' sa gat un 10 clustere...in total de 1000Tb :)
<fdd> sweet.
<mariusv> si din jumate din ele facut un cloud cu ubuntu
<mariusv> :))
<fdd> cum mere ubuntu?
<fdd> am tot auzit, de ceva vreme.
<mariusv> asta e al 2 lea cloud facut cu ubuntu
<fdd> si ii ok?
<mariusv> primul il am in productie de ceva luni
<mariusv> vreo 6 luni
<mariusv> ma..pana amu nu am avut probleme
<fdd> no, multi ani inainte, ce sa zic. : ).
<mariusv> apai e si pt idioti
<mariusv> nu tre' sa fii sysadmin sa faci un cloud cu ubuntu
<mariusv> :))
<fdd> ma gandesc. haha.
<fdd> mda. : ).
<mariusv> brb
<stas> ba, pare-se ca la nicu bunu ii tre training :)
<stas> cum sa busesti un hdd cu ubuntu
<alinrus> ha, o dat si primu bundle la al 2-lea :)
<fdd> da ce treaba are ubuntu in toata chesti-aia? ma rog, cui ii pasa, zic doar asa.
<alinrus> stas, ii normal sa ai de astea cand faci upgrade la o masina in openvz
<alinrus> error: Unable to migrate to dependency based boot sequencing.
<alinrus> error: Problems detected: insserv: warning: script 'S10vzquota' missing LSB tags and overrides,  insserv: warning: script 'vzquota' missing LSB tags and overrides,  
<fdd> normal ca nu e normal.
<alinrus> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs024.snc6/165438_484434237389_816862389_5729860_2796460_n.jpg
<stas> alinrus: nush ce-ai belit :)
<stas> btw, tare poza
<alinrus> n-am belit nimic eu, am trecut de pe lenny pe squeze pe un vps
<alinrus> :)
<alinrus> squeeze
<stas> tu sau aia?
<alinrus> eu
<alinrus> ma dispera ca ii cam vechi kernelu
<stas> wait
<stas> tu aveai vps 
<stas> nvm
<stas> oricum ai belit pe-acolo :)
<alinrus> am trecut pe ubuntu oricum
<alinrus> au suport de cacat pe debian
<stas> la cine ai vps?
<stas> linode?
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-23
<alinrus1> fdd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xAKttWgP4&feature=player_embedded
<fdd> fain. : ).
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-24
 * Chriisti Hello ppl:)
<alinrus1> http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_C64.aspx
<fddfoo> vintage shit == sex. [fap, fap, fap].
<alinrus1> mi-as da laptopu pe unu de ala
<alinrus1> :)
<fddfoo> asa, numa petru stil?
<fddfoo> + to impress teh ladies.
<alinrus1> pentru mine
<fddfoo> a, ma gandeam la ceva de genu: http://i.imgur.com/dP6Fo.jpg.
<alinrus1> :))
<stas> alinrus1, fdd ba mereti la colindat!!! :D
<alinrus1> du-te tu
<alinrus1> sa-i fut in gura pe astia cu colindatu
<alinrus1> deja is satul de azi dimineata
<fdd> eu m-as duce la femei.
<fdd> ba, la noi in bloc nu o fost _nime_ cu colindatu.
<fdd> how badass is that.
<alinrus1> you da' bomb
<fdd> ii lux aci. : ).
<fdd> liniste.
<fdd> tu ai vazut _the_night_of_the_hunter_, asa-i?
<alinrus1> da
<fdd> bun.
<fdd> film de craciun. : ).
<alinrus1> nu o fost multi colindatori ma
<alinrus1> da is ceva vecini care de azi dimineata numa colinde asculta
<fdd> ioi, penal.
<alinrus1> imi vibreaza geamurile
<fdd> ce-ar mere niste creedence.
<alinrus1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHYNOMKCSMc
<fdd> classic.
<fdd> si superbul cover a lu ash: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InzII8bQQ4k.
<alinrus1> inca una clasica http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbS9S60AZSw
<fdd> clar. : ).
<alinrus1> da si mie imi place mai mult coveru lu astia de la nargaroth
<fdd> ba, deci nargaroth, pfa, nici n-am cuvinte.
<fdd> mai este un cover pe _black_metal_ist_krieg_, _i_burn_for_you_, de la lord foul. ii epic.
<alinrus1> burzum, mayhem asculti?
<fdd> pe album, cover-u incepe cu dialogu din _reservoir_dogs_, "this fuckin guy, he slashes my face, and he cuts my fuckin ear off. i'm fuckin deformed.".
<fdd> da.
<fdd> mai ales burzum.
<fdd> black metal e de fapt genul meu de baza, desi acuma nu ascult in mod constant.
<alinrus1> nici eu nu prea mai ascult de multa vreme
<fdd> da e foarte fain cand ai cate un flashback.
<alinrus1> da cand prind cam de astea ascult si muzica clasica
<fdd> hahaha.
<fdd> eu ascult mult opera.
<fdd> si muzica din balet.
<alinrus1> da si opera imi place
<fdd> ai vazut _black_swan_ asta, a lu aronofsky? : ).
<fdd> eu am asteptat cam emotionat. : ).
<fdd> ma rog, a trecut. : ).
<fdd> plin de teme recurente din _swan_lake_.
<fdd> adica no, asta era si de asteptat, doh, nu zic.
<fdd> in europa numa de la anu, din jan e la theaters.
<alinrus1> nu l-am vazut
<alinrus1> astept sa vina cristina
<alinrus1> sa-l vedem deodata
<fdd> ioi.
<alinrus1> ca asa i-am promis
<fdd> aha, super.
<fdd> da _enter_the_void_, a lui gaspar noe?
<fdd> sau altceva de-a lu noe.
<fdd> cum ar fi _irreversible_.
<alinrus1> ii bun?
<alinrus1> nu am auzit de el
<fdd> sau, o yeah, partea sa din _destricted_, _we_fuck_alone_. : ).
<fdd> [fuckin emacs layout].
<alinrus1> ai trecut si tu pe emacs?
<fdd> pai no, depinde daca-ti place.
<fdd> nu, tocmai asta ii faza. : ).
<fdd> ca am dat un c-w.
<fdd> si s-o inchis tab-ul, in xchat. : ).
<fdd> am xchat-u pornit.
<alinrus1> aa :))
<fdd> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU.
<fdd> si cand am dat /join #ubuntu..., am dat #ubuntu-ru prima data.
<fdd> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU!
<fdd> > "<artus> alexgluck_: а в следующий раз говори "на сервере"!!!!!!!!!!!!!".
<fdd> plm.
<alinrus1> :))
<alinrus1> nu este plugin de google translate pentru irssi
<alinrus1> ?
<fdd> o fi.
<fdd> anyway, vivivi.
<fdd> deci folosesc emacs layout.
<fdd> in bash.
<fdd> si il iubesc.
<fdd> da no, vivivi.
<fdd> mult mai comod imi e sa trag niste incantatii obscure in vi.
<fdd> (sau vim, no).
<fdd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo -- hahahaha,
<fdd> epic musical creation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCyC1dZiN8.
<fdd> CHRISTMAS LIGHTS: On Christmas Eve, a bright light will glide through the night sky over North America--and we don't mean Santa's sleigh. It's the International Space Station putting on a spectacular holiday show.
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-25
 * V3n3RiX is away: Nu`s
<DoruHush> Crăciun fericit dragilor :)
<fdd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znnjYfkMHBA. fuck, yeah.
<fdd> http://www.gocomics.com/features/72/feature_items/560781?msg_id=1068090,560781.
<alinrus1> http://thewvsr.com/swearingtable.htm
<fdd> whoa, that totally hit the spot.
<alinrus1> http://www.maniacworld.com/when-work-feels-overwhelming.jpg
<fdd> Tfc -- total fucking cunt. : ). epic.
<fdd> http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2101#comic.
<alinrus1> lol http://thepiratebay.org/
<fdd> yup. : ).
<fdd> best christmas list ever, epic.
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-26
<fdd> http://i.imgur.com/pzkhF.png.
<alinrus> http://i.imgur.com/c3EJ2.png
<alinrus> cum ma plictisesc eu :)
<fdd> vai, crunt.
<fdd> incearca acme-poe-tree ala. : ).
<alinrus> http://i.imgur.com/Tv9qj.png
<alinrus> cellular automaton ma nu e copac :)
<fdd> pai da, da seamana cu copac, totusi.
<alinrus> pai asa se formeaza sablonu ca am inceput de la un singur parinte
<alinrus> ma apuc sa scriu si life in seara asta
<fdd> life ii fain.
<stas> alinrus: na motiv sa renunti la un limbaj de programare http://is.gd/jvnVQ :)
<alinrus> =))))
<alinrus> exista motive sa renunti la ruby pentru php da asta nu-i unu dintre ele
<stas> o fi pentru el
<stas> http://madebyraygun.com/x/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Photo-Dec-25-9-02-59-AM-500x500.jpg
<stas> :))
<alinrus> :))
<alinrus> eha stas te-ai scapat la reader :))
<stas> alinrus: you got me :)
<kubik> hello
<pic12f675> Craciun Fericit
<pic12f675> anyvbody?
 * pic12f675 get's annoyed
<pic12f675> aaaarg
<pic12f675> ati murit toti
<pic12f675> ?
<stas> pic12f675: shoot
 * pic12f675 gets killed
<stas> in sens ca spune ce te deranjeaza
<pic12f675> nimic
<pic12f675> craciun fericit
<stas> k thx bye
<alinrus> :))
<stas> apai nu-i frumos sa deranjezi lumea noaptea :P
<stas> alinrus: tu ce nu dormi?
<stas> nu vrei sa ajuti la noul ubuntu.ro?
<alinrus> :))
<stas> alinrus: hai maine sa mancam ceva ca lumea, la launchbox de ex.
<alinrus> zici tu bine
<alinrus> da n-am mancat nici azi rau cu ce am gasit prin congelator
<stas> ce ai gasit?
<stas> eu azi eram mai numai pe cafei si ceai
<alinrus> carne de porc, piept de pui
<alinrus> mi-am facut la wok cu niste legume si sos 
<alinrus> lux
<alinrus> pe la ce ora maine?
<stas> alinrus: cand faci ochi
<stas> :)
<alinrus> pai zi tu o ora sa-mi fac programu in functie de aia
<pic12f675> ati devenit necrofagi?
<stas> alinrus: pe la amiaz
<stas> un 12/13
<alinrus> 13
<alinrus> ok
<alinrus> te sun maine vedem cum facem
<stas> merem la launchbox?
<pic12f675> ce e launchbox?
<pic12f675> mie foameeeee
<stas> !g launchbox cluj > pic12f675 
<pic12f675> mor si ma zbat
<stas> e mort botu
<pic12f675> e numai in cluj?
<stas> alinrus: mno bun, ne auzim maine
<stas> nb
<alinrus> ok nb
<alinrus> ma apuc si eu de lucru
<pic12f675> nu ma lasati aici
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-19
<BlackNoxis> stas shushkov ?
<stas> BlackNoxis, yep
<BlackNoxis> vecinu' lu alin aici :>
<BlackNoxis> vadca nu prea e activitate pe'aici
<BlackNoxis> stas vecinu lui as in Steven / Stefan
<stas> BlackNoxis, aha
<stas> salut atunci BlackNoxis 
<BlackNoxis> alin rebreanu*
<BlackNoxis> asa
<BlackNoxis> m-am gandit sa intru sa vad ce e pe ubuntu-ro
<BlackNoxis> nu prea e multa activitate
<BlackNoxis> :-?
<stas> BlackNoxis, nu tre sa fie
<stas> lumea lucreaza
<BlackNoxis> eh, clar :-j
<BlackNoxis> nu-i problema
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-21
<RiseOfPhoenix> :) salutare
<RiseOfPhoenix> ce canale iRC mai sunt legate de ubuntu (si nu numai)
* RiseOfPhoenix changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ujgkbuntu.ro/. | Pentru asistență folosiți forum.ubuntu.ro. | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita. | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/. | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
* RiseOfPhoenix changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/. | Pentru asistență folosiți forum.ubuntu.ro. | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita. | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/. | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-23
<Capitanul> va salut. daca ma puteti ajuta: vreau sa fac un web server pe Ubuntu cu un CPanel, plusftp server.
<Capitanul> recomandati-mi va rog careva tutoriale. ms
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-24
<Xaifas> Merry Xmas folks!
<fdd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqKb1P_RKKk
<fdd> http://www.digitaltrends.com/international/physicist-creates-2600-lego-model-of-lhc-atlas-detector/ -- ffs.
#ubuntu-ro 2012-12-21
<pirea> a picat comunitatea?
<pirea> :))
#ubuntu-ro 2012-12-23
<CaiusValerius> salutare!
<CaiusValerius> o întrebare: a reuşit cineva să pună launcher-ul unity în poziţie orizontală în U 12.04?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-18
<sburjan> Salut. Sunt picate repo-urile din ro ?
<fdd> păi, care din ele nu-ți merge?
<fdd> sunt vreo 5 mirror-uri în românia.
<fdd> astral/rds.
<fdd> băieții de la arlug mai au.
<fdd> și băieții de la rlug.
<sburjan>  ro.archive.ubuntu.com
<sburjan> desi asta pare generic
<sburjan> de unde ma uit exact ?
<sburjan> din UI am Server from Romania, deci nu imi zice prea multe
<fdd> ăla e astral.
<fdd> e ftp.astral.ro.
<sburjan> merci. macar mi-ai confirmat ca nu e de la mine ceva eronat
<fdd> păi.
<fdd> `/etc/apt/sources.list'.
<fdd> vezi.
<fdd> "deb http://mirror.server.tld/ubuntu <release> <category>"
<fdd> ăla e formatul.
<fdd> modifici URL-ul.
<fdd> testezi.
<fdd> deci.
<fdd> rcs/rds: http://ubuntu.mirrors.linux.ro/archive/
<fdd> rlug: http://ftp.gts.lug.ro/ubuntu/
<fdd> arlug: http://mirror.arlug.ro/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<fdd> roedu: http://ftp.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<fdd> cam astea-s.
<fdd> încearcă.
<fdd> și da, ftp.astral.ro e up. merge.
<fdd> server-ul.
<fdd> dar nu și serviciul ftp de pe el.
<fdd> ftp.astral.ro [78.96.7.8] 21 (ftp) : Connection refused
<fdd> da restul merg.
<sburjan> merci. fac un backup la sources.list, si modific
<fdd> corect.
<fdd> întotdeauna e bine să faci câte-un backup.
<sburjan> a mers. Merci. Ca o curiozitate, de unde stii toata lista de mirror-uri ?
<sburjan> mirror-uri din RO ma refer
<fdd> ce server ai pus?
<fdd> cu plăcere.
<sburjan> roedu
<fdd> păi știu, pentru că nah, nu știu. :))
<fdd> dar publică lista.
<sburjan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<fdd> și mai sunt încă două.
<sburjan> banuiesc ca aici trebe sa ma uit
<fdd> la universitatea din timișoara.
<fdd> da, acolo ar trebui să fie lista completă.
<fdd> cu mirror-urile publice.
<sburjan> sunt curios url-urile de rsync pentru ce sunt. Sa iti faci repo privat in cadul retelei tale ?
<sburjan> si sa te sincronizezi rapid cu mirror-ul ?
<fdd> să faci mirror, da.
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-19
<ubuntu-visitor2> Salutare
<ubuntu-visitor2> Care dintre voi lucreaza pe Debian?Am o problema
<ovidiu-florin> 4 minute nu e destul să primești un răspuns
<ovidiu-florin> trebuie să ai răbdare
<ovidiu-florin> măcar 20
<Anuska> Foloseste cineva debian?
<Anuska> /quit 
<Anuska> =))
<Anuska> ca la nebuni
<Cracknel> !say cheese
<Libertiny> cheese
<fdd> !say I love cyanide!!!
<Libertiny> I love cyanide!!!
<fdd> ați văzut?
<fdd> ce vă tot zic eu aici?
<fdd> !!
<Libertiny> fdd: Error: "!" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-ro 2014-12-15
<draven33> asa ca vad ca nu prea pricep unii  fratilor care s-a jucat cu compizu pe versiunile noi 
<draven33> ma refer cele cu tampenia aia de unity ca interfata 
#ubuntu-ro 2014-12-16
 * ev0lv3 seara buna
<ev0lv3> Cracknel, ce faci mane?
<ev0lv3> esti?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-12-19
<jnhghy> Salut
<jnhghy> este activ acest canal?
<sbivol> salut jnhghy
<jnhghy> salut sbivol, am o intrebare/sugestie legata de site-ul ubuntu.ro este acesta locul potrivit pentru asa ceva?
<sbivol> mai degrabă pe forumul saitului sau pe lista de discuții (tot de pe sait). nu știu dacă cineva de aici are legătură cu saitul propriu-zis
<jnhghy> am increcat prin formularul de contact fara niciun raspuns, o sa incerc si lista de discutii problema este ca site-ul ubuntu.ro foloseste WordPress 3.5.1 (mult prea veche varianta de WordPress) si este vulnerabil (foarte multe vulnerabilitati cunoscute...
<jnhghy> )
<sbivol> jnhghy: nu-ți pierde speranța, mai încearcă și-ți va răspunde cineva
#ubuntu-ro 2014-12-20
 * ev0lv3 salutare, Am un procesor i3-550 la 3.2 GHZ pe socket 1156 si vreau sa il dau la schimb cu unul pe socket 1150
#ubuntu-ro 2015-12-20
<gogu> e cineva aici?
